# D&D Insider Character Builder on a Netbook?



## Enforcer (Jun 13, 2009)

Has anyone tried running the Character Builder on a netbook? If so, how does it perform?


----------



## Anthraxus (Jun 16, 2009)

I just ordered a netbook online, should be here in a couple days. I'll let you know then. I'm pretty sure it will run it just fine, as it's got more computing power than my computer at work... 1.6GHz Atom processor, 1GB ram, 120GB HD.

Edit: I should add that this is an XP home system, not Ubuntu/Linux, as I was pretty sure CB is a Windows only program.


----------



## Nostrildamus (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't see any reason why it wouldn't.  Most any netbook will meet the minimum system requirements, so it really shouldn't be any different than running on a pc or laptop.  My two cents, anyway!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2009)

The _only_ reason why it could be problematic is the 600px vertical resolution (not sure how big the interface is, but that could be a limit).

Netbooks are just like regular Notebooks. They are completely capable of all typical office tasks (actually even overpowered for those ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Anthraxus (Jun 17, 2009)

Yep, I tried it, and it does work. Screen is a bit small, but not too bad. Downloaded and installed Ok. CB seems to work just fine, with a bit of scrolling here and there.


----------



## mishima4 (Jun 18, 2009)

I can also vouch for it working.  I have an asus eeepc 1000he.  Theres sort of an annoying load time when I hit next from section to section, but it may be just me.  Its like a web page just taking a split second too long to load, if that makes sense.  I dont know what calculations are so intense, I can play many 3d games (morrowind,fear,nolf2) at low settings very acceptably on this netbook. So maybe its just the program.  Ive never tried it on anything else.

Also annoying is the inability to resize windows.  Theres that zoom function but yeah, on a small netbook screen youll be scrolling through a box 2-3 lines at a time while the rest of the screen has unused space.  I know theres the zoom function but it defaults to the largest and thats still kind of awkward.

But far from unusable, I use it constantly.  And of course netbooks rock so rock on.


----------



## Asmor (Jun 18, 2009)

I can also vouch for it on an Acer Aspire One.

If you go to the options menu you can scale down the UI, which is a big help for fitting things, though it does make it harder to read...


----------



## Nylanfs (Jun 19, 2009)

Just curious (as I'm thinking of getting one also) anyone tried running PCGen on one? My current laptop has a loose connection in the video section and if I move it or flex the case any the monitor goew wonky and locks the system up.


----------

